# Jealous Havanese



## JFarrow (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a 13 month old male Havanese. Our main problem is that whenever I am around a smaller dog and I pet that dog he goes nuts. He gets a vicious growl and then he tries to go after the other dog. My grandson just got a little Maltese pup who weighs 4 lbs and I thought for sure Winston was going to kill her, the poor pup cried for several minutes but thank the Lord she was okay. He did it again yesterday at the pet store with a 6 month old male Maltese pup. 

He goes to doggie daycare once a week and my husband takes him for long walks every day where he encounters other dogs.

It seems he only does this nipping/biting thing when I am around the other dog and I am the one making contact with the other dog.

Please help, I am at my wits end.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! This is a new one for me. This dog behavior would upset me. I would try the positive reward system first. Have lots of little treats in your pocket and as you pet he new dog (and have your dog on a leash) treat your dog as he continues to not go after the other dog.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

To me it sounds like he's dominant over you, protecting you like you're his bone vs. an owner he respects and loves. I would start practicing NILIF (Nothing In Life Is Free) with your dog, every time you are going to pick him up he has to do something, like sit, for you. If he's going to be fed, he needs to do a sit/stay first, if you're going to let him on the couch to cuddle with you, he has to do something to earn it.

I would say that I would absolutely not allow his "protection" of you, I really don't think it's jealousy, it's a "who's in charge" attitude, I don't want to share thing. Does your dog have rules and limitations with you, or just your husband? Could you start taking him for walks/training and be more of the "master" vs "mommy?" Until he/you can get the aggression thing out of his system I wouldn't trust him off leash, or uncontrolled with these other dogs. It would be terrible if something happened...

If you haven't gone to doggy school with him, I highly suggest you do, and to make sure that you are the one "learning" along with him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Amy....You are so knowledgeable!

JFarrow! Welcome to the Forums! This is a great place for lots of information with lots of people who love to talk and who have lots of information in their heads that we try to pull out with our questions...

JFarrow, Amy has important information for you. 

My two cents worth: Spend quality time with both of your dogs. Keep them apart until they are safe with each other. 

I would treat the older dog when you are touching the younger dog, so the older dog knows it is good to have the younger dog around. 

Use positive reinforcement with your older dog....try not to scold your dog, praise him when he does something right......I know, it is a HARD habit to break! I have been there. 

Remember Amy's advice...it is very important.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It sounds like you can predict when this kind of behavior will occur. When you are going to pet another dog, make sure you have control of your dog (that he's not just loose) and that you are ready to let him know that you do not like it when he acts this way. I think it's fine to give him a stern "NO" when he tries this, and be ready to stop him. We had a foster here that tried behavior like this. He was sitting in my lap and I was petting him. Dusty came up next to me and Jackson charged her (sounding pretty vicious) and chased her away. It scared and surprised me. I gave a loud "NO" and dumped him (gently) out of my lap and onto the floor. He never tried it again while he was here, but I made sure I had a hand on his collar when he was in my lap, so I could stop him if he tried it again. Also, as others have said, be sure to reward the behavior you do want. These dogs generally want to please you and learn quickly what it is you want. Some good obedience training would probably do you both some good.


----------

